# New 2010 268Rl



## bva (Jan 14, 2010)

Took delivery of our new trailer on 15 January; first outing was last weekend at a local state beach.










This website is a great resource for a new Outback owner. Thanks all...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback....it looks awesome!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us. Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Very nice! enjoy. let me know if you head north and we'll hook up.
Brian


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats! Wish the weather was conducive to beach camping around here!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations and WELCOME!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Local state beach, in February?? Crap, I knew we settled in the wrong part of the country. Welcome to the site and enjoy that new unit!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Nice looking TT. How does it tow for you?


----------



## bva (Jan 14, 2010)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> Nice looking TT. How does it tow for you?


It doesn't seem much different from the 21ft TT we were towing, but after reading numerous threads on undersized TVs, I worry that our TV isn't big enough...


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Aren't we Californians lucky to have such great weather in the middle of winter? I drove past Rincon Parkway Tuesday afternoon at 5:00 pm and saw a bunch of campers enjoying the 65 degree temps as the sun headed towards the ocean. It was all I could do to stay on the 101. Was that picture of your new trailer taken at Refugio?

As for the tow vehicle, if it tows well and is within capacity, then it's big enough. There are many on here that insist on nothing smaller than a diesel 250/2500 and that's their choice. I tow my 29RLS with a properly equipped F150 and it does a very good job of it. I know that I have limitations, especially on what I can put in the truck when hitched up, but with the ability to put another 1500 pounds in the ready to roll trailer means that I don't have to leave anything behind. Sure, we all may upgrade to a bigger trailer some day. I'll worry about what TV to buy when that day comes while enjoying the heck out of what I have now.

Maybe we'll see you on the beach some day soon.

Dan


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

I towed a 30' coachmen a little over 8000 loaded and had no handling issues with a stock 2004 F-150 with 5.4 The only issue was the horrible gas mileage (6mpg) The only reason I would consider a TV change in your situation would be to upgrade to a Diesel. Well worth it if you travel long distances.


----------



## bva (Jan 14, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> Aren't we Californians lucky to have such great weather in the middle of winter? I drove past Rincon Parkway Tuesday afternoon at 5:00 pm and saw a bunch of campers enjoying the 65 degree temps as the sun headed towards the ocean. It was all I could do to stay on the 101. Was that picture of your new trailer taken at Refugio?
> 
> Dan


Picture was from Carpinteria. We also like Emma Wood State Beach and El Capitan...


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

If I were to buy new, it would be the 268RL. Tell me, do the chairs swivel, rock and recline?? We are soon to be empty nesters and I could envision my wife and I in each chair and the dogs on the sofa... what a great thought!!


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

We have the similar layout in our '08 29RLS Sydney and the chairs do swivel and rock. They don't recline though.


----------

